# Kinect Specs & Xbox 360 Requirements



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Details on the Kinect specs have been vague and trying to find info on the net is harder than trying to find water in the desert. There were rumors with the release of 360 Slim which has a port for the Kinect on the back that it would not work on the older model 360 these rumors are untrue according to Microsoft. So I went on a expedition to find as much info as possible, my quest lead me to places on the net that makes the seedier side of Chicago look like an upscale neighborhood and this is what I have found.

*Xbox 360 Requirements
*
175MB of storage for drivers and other software.
1 USB Port

*Kinect Specs*

*Sensor*
Color and depth-sensing lenses
Voice microphone array
Tilt motor for sensor adjustment

*Field of View*
Horizontal field of view: 57 degrees
Vertical field of view: 43 degrees
Physical tilt range: ± 27 degrees
Depth sensor range: 3.9ft - 11.5ft (1.2m - 3.5m)

*Data Streams*
320x240 16-bit depth @ 30 frames/sec
640x480 32-bit [email protected] 30 frames/sec
16-bit audio @ 16 kHz

*Skeletal Tracking System*
Tracks up to 6 people, including 2 active players
Tracks 20 joints per active player
Ability to map active players to Xbox LIVE Avatars

*Audio System*
Xbox LIVE party chat and in-game voice chat (requires Xbox LIVE Gold Membership)
Echo cancellation system enhances voice input
Speech recognition in multiple languages

As the release date draws closer for the Kinect I hope to learn more details and hopefully I won't have to journey to into the dark realms of the net to get them.
[Source]


----------

